# OHH60 starts then dies after a few seconds



## lilmexicanoboi (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a yerf-dog go kart model number *32001* and it has been sitting out in the sun for quite some time now. It used to be my own but i have gotten older and cant find anymore time to use it. I tried starting it back up after a long time and didnt want to fire at all. I took apart the carb (*model #640025C*) and took off the bowl and found all this icky red stuff with what looked like white pus mixed inside (it was nasty, must have been REEEAAALLY old gas). so i cleaned that out and when i put it back on and filled the gas tank with a lil bit of gas, it started leaking from the bottom of the bowl. i started tightening the main jet (bowl nut) but it kept on leaking, so i kept tightening. soon enough, the nut breaks in half and later on i go to find out that the red icky stuff that was inside deteriorated the bowl and made some holes on the bottom which was causing the leak. acted almost like acid. turns out it isnt that easy to find that specific main jet/bowl nut online, so i was forced to order a new carb (which i just installed today).

so anyways, on to the problem...

I just installed a the new carb (same model as before) and after i installed it, the go kart seemed to run perfectly for about 20 minutes or so. i started driving it around and it seemed fine. turned it off and turned it back on with no problems at all. But since im planning on selling it, i went to go pressure wash it (not the engine... i didnt touch the engine with the water) to take some pictures. i took the pix, drove it back to where it was, and then it suddenly started sputtering until it eventually died. i tried starting it back up, but no luck. i thought it got overheated, so i let it cool down for about an hour or so. tried again later, still no luck.

now the only time that i am able to start it is when i pump the primer bulb more than 5 times, and even then it only stays on for about 3 seconds then it dies.

so theres my go kart's life story. any ideas on whats wrong and on how i can make this fairy tale have a happy ending? :tongue:


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

try taking the carb bowl back off and check for water.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Doubtful, but could be a gas cap that's no longer venting - it has to let air in in order to let the fuel out.

More than likely though, it's a fuel delivery problem - if you haven't already checked, test the fuel flow from the tank. There's a screen in the tank which may be slimed up also.

I trust you eliminated all if any fuel that had been in the tank before you connected up the new carb.?


----------

